# Infrared issues with my Grundig Plasma Screen



## assaf_oya (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,
i have recently purchased a 50" Grundig Plasma Screen.
the model is: gr50gs.
since i installed it in the living room, all the Infra Red items in my living room are not functioning properly.
my cable tv box is hardly reacting to it's own remote. my dvd player is hardly responding to my button presses on it's own remote. a while ago i had a technician of the cable company to check the problem. he told me of a feature in the t.v. that automaticly scans for IR incoming transmissions, but he did not know how to solve it. it is important to note that when the T.V. is off all other items are working well.

i really hope someone can help me sort out this problem.


Thank's in advance

Assaf


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi assafoya



Can you shut off the feature through the menu or is it an integral part of the plasma screen ?


----------

